# My Micro SD Card Suddenly Won't Work!



## matmanlives (Sep 1, 2009)

I use windows xp.
now, i have had this SD card for a while now, and it has worked fine since i had it. i first used it in an R4 card for a DS and since for emulated games on my Wii. it was working fine this afternoon, and i have used it on more than one laptop today. including my own since i have been on another.
but now it has just given up. when i put it in the USB adapter, the adapter is recognised but has no drive letter or volume assigned. when i put it in the wii, again, it is as though there is nothing there.
i am at a loss as to hat the reason behind this could be, as it was working fine about an hour ago.
ti connect it to my laptop i use a micro SD adapter into a USB stick, and to go into the wii it is just the micro SD adapter.
anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Grob needs help (Mar 3, 2009)

is there dust in the connector as this can sometimes be a problem, get a CLEAN paint brush and use it to clean out the connector and try again, this might not be the problem but i have had it as well so give it a go.


----------

